# Đơn vị thi công - lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG 5Hp cho showroom siêu chất lượng, giá rẻ



## truc096hailongvan (13/3/21)

*Đơn vị thi công - lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG 5Hp cho showroom chuyên nghiệp*

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG 5.0Hp Inverter: 35.700.000đ*

==> Điểm mạnh: Nét tinh tế trong hình dáng mặt n ạ thổi gió chính là thứ ghi điểm lớn nhất. Bên cạnh đó, hãng chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter duy nhất, giá thành lại rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với những thương hiệu lớn khác nên được người dùng thích thú.
==>Điểm yếu: Thời gian bảo hành ít, chỉ có 1 năm, là hàng của Hàn Quốc nên nhiều nguời vẫn không chuộng lắm.

**Tin xem thêm:
1. *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần cassette - may lanh am tran cassette*
2. *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần LG chính hãng giá gốc*









ĐỊA CHỈ NÀO BÁN *MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG* CHO SHOWROOM GIÁ RẺ NHẤT THỊ TRƯỜNG?
Thật ra đơn vị mà bạn tìm kiếm nãy giờ vẫn luôn đồng hành cùng bạn từ khi bắt đầu đấy! Đúng vậy, chính là Hải Long Vân đây, chúng tôi cam kết chính là đại lý phân phối máy lạnh với giá rẻ nhất, uy tín nhất, an toàn và chất lượng nhất tại miền Nam.
Chúng tôi là đại lý cấp 1 của hãng máy lạnh Daikin, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp sản phẩm *máy lạnh âm trần LG* từ trụ sở chính tại Việt Nam.
Bảo đảm sản phẩm 100% là hàng chính hãng, xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi vận chuyển, cũng do chính nhân viên của hãng đích thân thực hiện cho bạn.
Đội ngũ nhân viên kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong ngành điện lạnh, chuyên tư vấn, thiết kế và lắp đặt cho rất nhiều công trình trên địa bàn miền Nam. Hầu như những công trình ấy đều được các chủ đầu tư hài lòng…
Vật tư phụ dùng trong lắp đặt như ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước, CP, ti treo,… đều là hàng có tên tuổi, thương hiệu chứ không phải là hàng trôi nổi à đảm bảo hệ thống máy lạnh cho showroom của bạn đi vào hoạt động một cách vẹn toàn nhất.






LỜI KẾT.

Bài viết đã cung cấp cho các bạn những thông tin về *máy lạnh âm trần LG* và đại lý chuyên thi công, *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG* uy tín, giá rẻ nhất. Hãy liên hệ ngay nếu cần nhé!
Hotline liên hệ:
0909 787 022: Mr. Hoàng sẽ tư vấn kỹ thuật về nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt.
0901 329 411: Ms. My nhận báo giá trọn gói công trình nhanh chóng nhất, chính xác nhất.

Nguồn link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG GIÁ GỐC RẺ NHẤT*


----------

